# Victoria's "not so" Secret TV extravanganza



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

You would think that in times of a slowing economy with so many people out of work, so much need and children that rely on food banks, that they would curtail this
ridiculous display of female flesh bouncing around on stage in ridiculous costumes that are somewhere between burlesque and male fantasy, and instead
donate the surplus money to deserving charities. Maybe I'm missing the point here?

These "earthly angels" strutting around on stage, bejeweled and adorned with ostrich feather wings,wearing just the bare minumum required, epitomize what is wrong
with society today. 
The hundreds of thousands, or even millions spent on this tv fantasy along with "the Biebe" just goes to show that maybe the Mayans were right to end the
calendar on December 21st of this year...as there is no real hope that things could get better beyond that date.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

carverman said:


> You would think that in times of a slowing economy with so many people out of work, so much need and children that rely on food banks, that they would curtail this
> *ridiculous display of female flesh bouncing around on stage in ridiculous costumes that are somewhere between burlesque and male fantasy, and instead*
> donate the surplus money to deserving charities. *Maybe I'm missing the point here?*
> 
> ...


Yes, you are missing a point ;-)
At any point in history there were poeple dying of starvation and wealthy spending money on trivial and extravagant meaningless items, all at the same time.
I think we should have more beauties on tv to look at, I don't see anything wrong with that, less hollywood violance would be beneficial on the other hand.
There is nothing wrong with society today, at least not more wrong than in the past, it's simply normal to have material desires.

More skin less violence please!!!!!!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> 1. I think we should have more beauties on tv to look at
> 2. less hollywood violance would be beneficial on the other hand.
> 3. There is nothing wrong with society today


1. But not in underwear! Don't you want anything left for the imagination?

2. +1000000000000000000000000000! It's disgusting the # of murder shows on t.v.; the worst has got to be 'Criminal Minds'; just a perfect show for copycats. My *CDN* fav. = Murdoch Mysteries [love Yannick Bisson, fully dressed in 1890 fashion!]. :encouragement: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murdoch_Mysteries

3. 'Nothing' wrong? :eek2: I respectfully disagree, but not in the mood nor time to elaborate.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Homerhomer said:


> More skin less violence


Today's version of "Make Love, Not War" from the 60's?

Homer, you'd better copyright that and start the wheels in motion... themed shirts, mugs, hats, iPhone cases, apps...

(carverman and I deserve a cut of the profits from this venture, I think)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> At any point in history there were poeple dying of starvation and wealthy spending money on trivial and extravagant meaningless items, all at the same time.


 Like Marie Antoinette's famous reply to the poor people starving because they had no bread..."then let them eat cake!"
I believe she lost her head over that one. 

I suppose that in today's society, "anything goes", but this one seems like a big waste of money.
Nothing against the younger generation expressing themselves..but coming up to Christmas, when so many needy people go hungry..
wouldn't Victoria and her lingerie models get more air time if they were shown donating food to the food banks? 
But I guess this is not sensational television for most.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. But not in underwear! Don't you want anything left for the imagination?


No particulary the underwear, but the ostrich feathers and all the additional hoopla/jewels...it just seems overblown.



> 2 It's disgusting the # of murder shows on t.v.; the worst has got to be 'Criminal Minds'; just a perfect show for copycats.


The networks are getting carried away showing the grisly details on some shows. Even if there is a warning at the beginning and after every commercial break...showing
a decapitated body or grisly crime details and the forensic investigation is too much gore. Maybe the younger generation are conditioned to that with all the
Halloween style horror shows that they show every year..but what is the human preoccupation with seeing lots of gore? Most people would be disgusted
touring a slaughter house..but spending money to see a movie with lots of gore is ok. 
I'm glad that they started to bleep out the bad language on some of the movies they show on TV. The CBC doesn't always, but at least it's a start. 
The same should be for the gore..yes, I know..if you don't want to watch it..change the channel to something else.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't see how any money is wasted. Like most entertainment shows, money is invested (perhaps borrowed?) to produce the show and then that money and any profit is repaid from advertising (hopefully).

If there is no show - the money that the show cost isn't just sitting there to be spent on the needy.

In other words - Don't touch my favourite Xmas show!!!


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> 3. 'Nothing' wrong? :eek2: I respectfully disagree, but not in the mood nor time to elaborate.


Dear T.Gal, you took it out of context ;-)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> I don't see how any money is wasted.
> If there is no show - the money that the show cost isn't just sitting there to be spent on the needy.


Instead, the money is spent on ridiculous costumes (some costing thousands) to allow a bunch of skinny models parade around in their underwear.
Advertisers pay ridiculous amounts to promote their products when they expect there is a captive viewing audience.

I guess, without the wings, feathers and other hoopla, models going around in their skivvies on stage don't draw as much attention these days,
so they have to put on Vegas style presentations. 

Certainly there is entertainment value in these TV specials, but nevertheless, the world would still go on without them..
and maybe the producers could donate to the needy instead.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

carverman said:


> a decapitated body or grisly crime details and the forensic investigation is too much gore. Maybe the younger generation are conditioned to that .


When I was 18 and old prick (probably in his 70s) hit my car on the parking lot, and run away from the place of accident, thankfully there was a witness who got his license, dealing with him afterwards all I heard was his complains about the young generation...........

It's the young generation conditioned to all the gore, in the past there was no violence, children in red hoods would simply wander in the forrest, pick the berries, come home dancing and happy, adults would be the same. ;-)

Possibly the main difference was that now it's on tv, back in the day they would go to amphitheatre and watch the lions eat chidren alive.

Yep, the young generation ;-)


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Some people may point out the concept of wearing clothes is unnatural to begin with, underwear or otherwise. 

Of course, looking in the mirror, I think people should be thankful they invented parkas.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> Don't touch my favourite *Xmas* show!!!


Is it also the wife & children's fav. Xmas show? J/W.

*Homerhomer:* okey-dokey!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> Is it also the wife & children's fav. Xmas show? J/W.


Not one of her favourites, but the wife likes to watch it too.

Kids don't watch it.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

With a declining birthrate..........Victoria Secret specials are doing a civic service.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

My wife was the one who told me it was on tube and put it on. She's a keeper


----------

